# Surround Speaker placement help



## BigVix (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi all, I am planning on placement of my surround speakers for my living room. 
This room does not have an ideal layout and one of the surrounds might be in an odd spot.:help:
Please help me figure this out, If a sketch is needed where can I make an easy 2d sketch up upload? 

Attached is my room and listing position, FYI new place so very bare atm, as well as waiting on couch to be ordered!





As you can see the back right position there is no wall at the optimal 90-110 degree and 2 ft higher than position. It would have to be further back 3.5-4 ft back from the couch. (or back further AND father to the right)

Does this make sense?

Where is the suggested mounting spot you would recommend and why?


----------



## cubiclecrusher (May 21, 2013)

Howdy, I found a "decent" free floor planner site (http://www.floorplanner.com/) but it still takes some getting used to. A much better program, but with a steeper learning curve, is Google Sketch-Up - review here: http://download.cnet.com/SketchUp/3000-6677_4-10257337.html

These really help illustrate what you have and does help people make better recommendations.

For example, the right-back-wall (that doesn't exist) seems to open up to a kitchen? Any chance you could put a side surround on a stand without kicking it over every time you walk by? A picture of how that room opens up into the kitchen would help, I think.

And are in-ceiling side surrounds an option for you? These aren't ideal either, but it could be something worth looking into.

P.S. - I'm assuming you are talking about 5.1 surround and not 7.1.....


----------



## WooferHound (Dec 8, 2010)

They are surround speakers so there are many places you can put them besides the "Optimal Position".
Just make sure that everything is symmetrical and equal spaced. From what I'm seeing, your Rear Right speaker would be on the wall at the end of the Hallway and the Rear Left speaker would be at the same spot on the other side of the room. You will enjoy it wonderfully.


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

What WooferHound said. The right surround speaker can go on the right wall at the edge of the kitchen. The left surround speaker directly opposite. Mount the speakers high up (at least a couple of feet above ear level) and aim them at the couch. Should sound terrific.


----------



## BigVix (Jun 7, 2013)

Ill be trying to post a graphic soon. I got tge svsound ultra series coming and the surround speakers are at an angle. So of placed on that wall near the fridge one side would be pointing twards the couch and the other side of that same speaker would be facing down the hallway. 
But will post a drawing asap thanks


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Soundwise, for the LP, I would think that speaker stands on each side of the sofa would work best.


----------



## marlin1881 (Feb 15, 2013)

With Left and Right being relative to your seating position, facing the theater screen...

I would place the rear channel speakers where they are supposed to be and not be concerned about where there are walls/angles/etc., to make them match up with each other. In other words, I'd place the RR speaker at the corner of the ceiling, next to the hallway, angled down to the listening area. The LR speaker would be placed over the stair railing, equidistant from the RR and listening area. 

Your theater will be good. Enjoy it! :T


----------

